# 1 pig going in question.



## Healthy Skeptic (Nov 13, 2018)

We have three pigs… We’re taking one in. Because there’s an opening. We are getting it turned into whole hog sausage. My question is I have to be at this place at seven in the morning and it’s over a half hour away. Is it OK to put the Hog in the trailer by itself the night before? Or is that not something I should do


----------



## Simpleterrier (Nov 13, 2018)

I'd start a couple of days before u don't wanna wait until right before justincase something goes wrong. They can be in thereby themselves for as long as u need them to.


----------



## Healthy Skeptic (Nov 13, 2018)

Well it’s enclosed. Maybe I won’t. Lol. I forgot. Vents are small. Hehehehe.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 15, 2018)

I always load mine up a day or two before taking them to slaughter. Do you have a chute or how do you propose to load this pig? If you can isolate it in a pen by itself, don't feed it for 1 or 2 days, water it, but no feed. Back trailer up to pen. We use the trailer end gate on one side and half a cow panel on the other side to make a transfer area, open the pen gate and lure the pig in the trailer. I use boiled eggs. I squeeze one and toss in the trailer, then another further up in the trailer, another even further in the trailer and a pile of them up in the front of the trailer. Works for me.

We just loaded up a 820 pound boar like this a couple months ago. Just be patient and don't get in a hurry. It took two tries to get Wilbur to load. A neighbor that was manning the endgate slammed Wilbur in the butt and Wilbur backed out. He wouldn't have anything to do with the trailer until the next morning. Moral of the story, You can't make a 820 pound boar do anything he doesn't want to. LOL LOL


----------



## Baymule (Nov 15, 2018)

Stoopid double post. Be sure to get a live weight on him so it can give you an idea on the weight of the other two.


----------



## Healthy Skeptic (Nov 15, 2018)

I have no idea what I am doing or how. Kind of waiting for my kids to figure it out.  Hahaha!!

Why not feed them for so long?


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 15, 2018)

You want them hungry so they go up in the trailer after those eggs, or whatever food you've placed there for them. If the pig isn't hungry, there's no real guarantee it will willingly load up for you.


----------



## Healthy Skeptic (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Healthy Skeptic (Dec 3, 2018)

So my obedient son would not starve the poor piggies. This made it very difficult for us to get the pig out of the barn and in the trailer. 

Was quite comical for sure. 

We had 8 of us out there. 3 watched and videoed. 

After 15 minutes of this pig teasing us. Finally my daughter grabbed milk. My sister used it to help entice the pig. We shut the door behind it. 

I prayed aloud. Jesus please get this pig in the trailer. Just then he looked at the fresh straw and ran right in. Woot. 

We hooped and hollared and yelled praise God. 

2 more go in 2 weeks. 

On way with biggy piggy now. 

Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 3, 2018)

Pig rodeos are always entertaining--to those that are watching.


----------



## Healthy Skeptic (Dec 3, 2018)

Ha ha!!

I definitely thought it would be more comical. But I think we got pretty calm pigs. They just didn’t want to move.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 3, 2018)

From what I've come to understand, an adult pig who doesn't want to be moved is extremely difficult to move. Large, heavy, low to the ground, with nice sharp hooves to dig in and hold position. Glad you got some help from "on high"


----------

